# 8" Bison 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck $300 OBO - (Monroe, WA)



## Nogoingback (Jun 15, 2019)

8" Bison 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck $300 OBO
					

This is a beautiful chuck. Its actually work about double this cost, however i just need the space in my shop. great fathers day gift. Or just tell your wife you bought it for yourself for fathers...



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 15, 2019)

Nogoingback said:


> 8" Bison 4 Jaw Lathe Chuck $300 OBO
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful chuck. Its actually work about double this cost, however i just need the space in my shop. great fathers day gift. Or just tell your wife you bought it for yourself for fathers...
> ...


Is this yours, or just posting? Sadly I'm a few hours south but would love this assuming the taper is right.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 15, 2019)

Just posted it: it's not mine.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2019)

@mmcmdl

Too bad it's on the other coast from you though. Maybe he'll ship?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 15, 2019)

I hate CL ads with NO PHONE NUMBER !


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I hate CL ads with NO PHONE NUMBER !



Haha, me too but that ad does have a phone number. Have to click reply & then the phone icon to see the number.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 15, 2019)

I did Will . It may be my work computer not allowing the number to come up . I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I get home .

Keeps giving me " an error has occurred " message .


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I did Will . It may be my work computer not allowing the number to come up . I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I get home .
> 
> Keeps giving me " an error has occurred " message .


I'll PM it to you


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 15, 2019)

Got it . Thanks  Coincidentally , my son and daughter are leaving Monday for Wash , Ore , Cal to go hiking for 10 days . I get to go to WORK !  What's wrong with this picture ?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 15, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Got it . Thanks  Coincidentally , my son and daughter are leaving Monday for Wash , Ore , Cal to go hiking for 10 days . I get to go to WORK !  What's wrong with this picture ?



Haha! Oh perfect!


----------

